# Bridle way maps



## Micky (18 August 2015)

Anyone know where I can find/buy bridleway maps of the local area? Ollerton, congleton, rushton spencer etc? There was a bridlways website but had no luck in geting a response from them, they sold actual maps, not the written down version!!


----------



## Loftyrules (18 August 2015)

This site is good http://www.rowmaps.com/showmap.php?place=Ollerton&map=OS&lat=53.285&lon=2.33667&lonew=W


----------



## Micky (18 August 2015)

Brill thanks


----------



## Ruftysdad (20 August 2015)

Have a look at North Cheshire Riders site. There are several rides detailed on there with full instructions. Parking places also given. Laureens Ride also covers part of the area you have mentioned. This is composed of 2 18 mile*loops. You can print off the maps and the route is clearly marked with purple signs.
Border Bridleways is also a useful group to contact as they organise rides in your area and are generally very helpful. They have an internet site


----------

